# Audi A3 8P 3.2 quattro



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Managed the wheel swap this week so some pics of it in its filthy state!


----------



## drakey0811 (May 25, 2011)

Great pictures, that sky is super and looks great in colour and B&W


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Its between heavy showers!!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Motor looks tidy mate and some great shots as well.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks great mate love the FB steering wheel


----------



## Supercool (Sep 19, 2009)

Loving the car!! I have red leathers too, don't see many A3's with them!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Supercool said:


> Loving the car!! I have red leathers too, don't see many A3's with them!


Yeah the red leathers were not original, nor was the Wheel (TT) the pedals (R32) the bumpers and spoiler (s-line), S3 Vent pack, Moulded carbon trims (custom), the wheels (18" ronal s-line), the facelift lights (09 8P) and the facelift RNS-e switches along with the facelift climate and lightswitches (09 8P s-line), new ECU to integrate the FB wheel so all the controls work!

:thumb:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Awesome shots - am assuming you have used some software to edit them? What did you use? 

I hope to get to your level of skill soon - just need a descent car to photograph


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

EddieB said:


> Awesome shots - am assuming you have used some software to edit them? What did you use?
> 
> I hope to get to your level of skill soon - just need a descent car to photograph


Only Lightroom Eddie, thats all, they were imported and out the other end in 20 mins!!:thumb:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I've got myself a trial of lightroom 3 - defo going to purchase it as its really helping me transform my images. 

Can you recommend any good plugins?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Yep - try the "300" series of plugins, makes your shots look like this!










Also the Dave Hill presets are good for hyper realism, Dragan prestos and also Kelsey Smith. Google will be the help here. 1000's of free presets out there.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

dubnut71 said:


> the wheels (18" ronald s-line)


:lol:

did they come free with a Happy Meal?

:lol:


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Great car and superb photos, love the processing. I had a look for the kesley smith presets, but couldn't find any. do you have a link to them or could you email them to me?

Cheers

Adam


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

technics100 said:


> Great car and superb photos, love the processing. I had a look for the kesley smith presets, but couldn't find any. do you have a link to them or could you email them to me?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Adam


Try here...

http://www.squidoo.com/freelightroompresets


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Great photos!!!!.....not to be picky though...but you have 5 doors 



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> Try here...
> 
> http://www.squidoo.com/freelightroompresets


Thanks, but the kesley smith one doesn't work.. any other links?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Great photos!!!!.....not to be picky though...but you have 5 doors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are indeed correct! it was still worth doing though!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

technics100 said:


> Thanks, but the kesley smith one doesn't work.. any other links?


Thats where I got mine from unfortunately.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice pics mate


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice pics fella. Liking the A3 too.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Great shots G,

nice audi too


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Stunning car and processing here! Are the plugins you mentioned free Dub?
Could you hoy up a link 

Phil


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

GIZTO29 said:


> Stunning car and processing here! Are the plugins you mentioned free Dub?
> Could you hoy up a link
> 
> Phil


Cheers, link is up in post no 16 above but some seem to have gone walks since the link was first upped. The dave hill ones are available from the dave hill group on flickr tho :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

dubnut71 said:


> Cheers, link is up in post no 16 above but some seem to have gone walks since the link was first upped. The dave hill ones are available from the dave hill group on flickr tho :thumb:


Great  Its funny as i seen an A3 last week with 3.2 Quattro on the back and was on about it to a friend. I was saying it looked like a std A3 and must be a wolf in sheeps clothing! So is it basically the same performance wise as an R32?
I love the fast back A3 
Im looking now for the Group and nothing directly stands out as being the right one.....

Phil


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

GIZTO29 said:


> Great  Its funny as i seen an A3 last week with 3.2 Quattro on the back and was on about it to a friend. I was saying it looked like a std A3 and must be a wolf in sheeps clothing! So is it basically the same performance wise as an R32?
> I love the fast back A3
> Im looking now for the Group and nothing directly stands out as being the right one.....
> 
> Phil


Ok maybe the flickr group is defunct but was there a few months ago, for DH stuff try here:

http://www.presetsheaven.com/2008/09/04/10-free-dave-hill-presets-for-lightroom/

Its like having a mapped and no-res milltek'd R32 but in a sharp suit! Its really a R32 underneath. The seller has just bought a Mk4 R32 to replace it and really wants the A3 back!, different strokes I suppose, it does sound sublime!. I have never owned an R32 but it was one of my dream cars ever since I had 2 VR6's way back. The A3 just came along at the right time and I thought why not!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Man after my own heart. Top car's :thumb:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Cheers, link is up in post no 16 above but some seem to have gone walks since the link was first upped. The dave hill ones are available from the dave hill group on flickr tho :thumb:


As per Dubnuts advice I've downloaded the 300 and Dave Hill presets and they're awesome.

Also downloaded onOne Perfect Presets which are pretty cool.

http://www.ononesoftware.com/products/perfect-presets-lightroom/


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

EddieB said:


> As per Dubnuts advice I've downloaded the 300 and Dave Hill presets and they're awesome.
> 
> Also downloaded onOne Perfect Presets which are pretty cool.
> 
> http://www.ononesoftware.com/products/perfect-presets-lightroom/


Where be they Eddie?


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Here you go phil

http://www.presetsheaven.com/2008/08/30/the-300-effect-grows-popularity/

http://www.presetsheaven.com/2008/09/04/10-free-dave-hill-presets-for-lightroom/


----------



## ocatoro (Oct 3, 2011)

some great shots there dude


----------

